# Dragons Head



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sure is fun when the dragon sheds... im amazed at how much brighter she gets with every shed... it was the heads turn- her head was pretty red up until this last shed... this animal amazes me more each day, finally got her eating salad out of my hands-

View attachment 114596

View attachment 114597

View attachment 114598

View attachment 114599


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

you got a really cool looking one


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

here is a "before" pic... this was taken around a week ago... pretty easy to see shes gonna turn out bright!

View attachment 114636


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

She is going to be a exceptionally colored beardy. She is growing rapidly, good husbandry does that!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW. Amazing colours!

Mine is pretty plain - but he's a rescue, so I'm happy to have him regardless.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i cant get over how much she flips out over the sun... wish she was bigger so i could put her on a leash


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That reaction is exactly why bulbs do not do any herp justice....we just can't duplicate sunlight...

Keep in mind while you have that dragon out that Beardies are really susceptible to nematode infestations...which they can pick up while in your yard.....


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

urs could be a sandfire.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> That reaction is exactly why bulbs do not do any herp justice....we just can't duplicate sunlight...
> 
> Keep in mind while you have that dragon out that Beardies are really susceptible to nematode infestations...which they can pick up while in your yard.....


what are nematode infestations and how could she pick them up?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> what are nematode infestations and how could she pick them up?


I saw nematodes on Sponge Bob once...wreaked havoc on all of Bikini Bottom. Ate Spongebob's house and everything. They have an unquenching hunger!

Were those the ones you were talking about?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Now thats what you call a WASTE of a post... thanks man


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

lovely dragon m8 she is growing nicely i see beautiful colours


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Now thats what you call a WASTE of a post... thanks man


I know...







But the urge was so strong! I could not resist! It fit perfect!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I received several Pm's asking about this so I thought it easiest to add some links....by the way I liked the Sponge Bob reference, but alas I was not referencing marine nematode sp., ...









The variety of species, and biomes in which they live is vast...free living soil species, plant parasites, animal parasites, etc....There are greart coverage in specific reference to whatever you are keeping/growing but here are some links to get you going...









http://nematode.unl.edu/

http://www.abo.fi/fak/mnf/biol/nni/petrhd1/index.htm

http://www.ento.csiro.au/science/nematode.html


----------

